# Danish: øko, strygelet, kraftigskyl, skyllestop



## perrocontodo

Hello everyone

First I want to say how happy I am that I found this place. I've been browsing around the posts and it seems that the help that can be found here is invaluable !! In my current situation (just moved to Norway) I think I'll be around this place a lot.

Anyway, the reason I'm posting is that recently I bought a washing machine. On the front panel there are (of course) words that describe the different setups for the machine. Some of them I've been able to translate but for others, I haven't found a good translation on the dictionaries I have. The words are:

Øko

Strygelet

Kraftigskyl

Skyllestop

Hopefully somebody will know these. Thanks !!

-- 
David


----------



## madshov

These are obviously different wash programs. I'll give it a try:

øko = eco = economic
strygelet = easy ironing
kraftigskyl = powerful/strong wash
skyllestop = washstop


----------



## perrocontodo

Thanks madshov, that was fast !! Just out of curiosity, what is a washstop?

Regards

-- 
David


----------



## madshov

Ha ha... I don't know, and I'm not going to even guess. I don't know a lot about wash programs. Maybe my translation is not perfect. It could be rinsestop instead.


----------



## heresys

perrocontodo said:


> Thanks madshov, that was fast !! Just out of curiosity, what is a washstop?
> 
> Regards
> 
> --
> David



Sorry to butt into this guys, i think that a wash-stop is the kind of function that rinses off your clothes smoothly but then stops the spin so as not to ruin for example your expensive silk shirt! Or something like that...


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

madshov said:


> These are obviously different wash programs. I'll give it a try:
> 
> øko = eco = economic
> strygelet = easy ironing
> kraftigskyl = powerful/strong wash
> skyllestop = washstop


I'd hate having to correct someone in their own language, but 'skyl' means rinse, not wash, so kraftigskyl would be an optional extra rinsing cycle (or extra powerful rinsing cycle), and 'skyllestop' is 'rinse stop' which means (at least on Electrolux machines) that the programme will stop before the final  rinsing cycle, and you have to press 'start' to continue through to the end of program. Presumably, this would allow you to add extra fabric softener - I can't see any other use for such a program addition.

All of the above, I assume, are not main programs, but optional extras that modify the main programs in one way or another.

Also, I'm a bit confused: You say you moved to Norway, and yet you labelled your thread 'Danish', and that you had bought a new washing machine. I would have thought it would come with a manual written in the language where it was delivered, i.e. Norwegian? Did you not get an instruction manual for the machine? If you didn't, have you tried finding the manual in Spanish on the Internet? It worked for me, i.e. the manual for my washing machine is available in 16 different languages including Japanese! 

Good luck with your laundry! 

/Wilma


----------



## madshov

Ok, I have no problems with corrections, but please read the entire thread! Especially my second post!!


----------



## Pteppic

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Also, I'm a bit confused: You say you moved to Norway, and yet you labelled your thread 'Danish', and that you had bought a new washing machine. *I would have thought it would come with a manual* *written in the language where it was delivered, i.e. Norwegian*? Did you not get an instruction manual for the machine?


 
Well, not necessarily. Most non-Scandinavians may marvel that we can all, to some degree, understand each other's language without much effort, but it's not news to the manual manufacturing business. Why spend money on writing two separate manuals for for two people with virtually the same written language (Danish and Norwegian), when you can just use the bigger language (Danish) for both? 

There are more Norwegian manuals these days, though, but some of them are so horribly written that I have to go with of the other manuals. A manual in more or less correct Norwegian is still a pleasant surprise, at least to me.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Pteppic said:


> A manual in more or less correct Norwegian is still a pleasant surprise, at least to me.


Here in Sweden it's the reverse: manuals used to come in correct idiomatic Swedish, but these days they seem to be machine-translated from Japanese or some other faraway language, and quite impossible to make sense of! 

A mildly amusing example I've come across is the software in my DVD player/recorder, where 'space' meaning 'space between letters in typing' has been translated to 'rymd', primarily meaning 'outer space', or possibly 'volume'... 'Mellanslag' would have been the correct term, which human translators usually manage to work out... 



madshov said:


> Ok, I have no problems with corrections, but please read the entire thread! Especially my second post!!


If you feel bullied or offended in any way, please accept my apologies. I may have been stating the obvious when trying to explain the basics of washing machine programs, and I guess that was the old Mum/household slave/teacher in me at work... 

/Wilma


----------

